# Take this picture and do something to it



## Null (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## AlephOne2Many (Aug 25, 2017)

Among which suggestions?


----------



## Graffik (Aug 25, 2017)

No


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## SpessCaptain (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Sadcake (Aug 25, 2017)

Brb framing it over the mantle


----------



## The Fool (Aug 25, 2017)

What do I win


----------



## EI 903 (Aug 25, 2017)

Well, at least there's no worry of Likeicare jacking off onto it.


----------



## Skeletor (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Robotron (Aug 25, 2017)

Someone should edit and replace all the characters with Chris himself, since he loves to talk to his sockpuppet accounts.


----------



## Trapped_Fairy (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Dollars2010 (Aug 25, 2017)

Null said:


> View attachment 268894


I'm guessing you want Chris' booty photoshopped on everyone's face just like:


Spoiler: BUTT









And



Spoiler: BOOTY


----------



## TheFinalBoss (Aug 25, 2017)

k


----------



## Zvantastika (Aug 25, 2017)

Trapped_Fairy said:


> View attachment 268897


----------



## Quijibo69 (Aug 25, 2017)

derp


----------



## Robotron (Aug 25, 2017)

Quijibo69 said:


> derp


Perfect.


----------



## Ido (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Optimus Prime (Aug 25, 2017)

@Null you glorious bastard you!



Quijibo69 said:


> derp



I was going to say go and use the full version of the pic so his head is on the robot...but then I remembered he gave the robot heterochromia _just like himself_.


----------



## D.Angus (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Pepito The Cat (Aug 25, 2017)

I'll do it tomorrow, I'm in bed already.


----------



## Sergeant Politeness (Aug 25, 2017)

Hellblazer said:


> Well, at least there's no worry of Likeicare jacking off onto it.


----------



## CWCissey (Aug 25, 2017)

I'll do something when I get in.


----------



## Yellow Shirt Guy (Aug 25, 2017)

I posted this on a thread back in may.


----------



## GS 281 (Aug 26, 2017)

Spoiler


----------



## Jaimas (Aug 26, 2017)

"Final Act of Defiance"


----------



## Yaks (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## Gordon Cole (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## Haltmann (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## Woodcutting bot (Aug 26, 2017)

I am sorry


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Aug 26, 2017)

ok





Now I'm leaving this thread before someone spills some milk (word filter still working I hope) on it and uploads.


----------



## TheMockTurtle (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## RK 672 (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## LM 697 (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## WhoCaresAboutUsernames (Aug 26, 2017)

here's my masterpiece


----------



## Gordon Cole (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## Yellow Shirt Guy (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## Haltmann (Aug 26, 2017)

It's fractal art now.


----------



## Trilby (Aug 26, 2017)

TheMockTurtle said:


>


Poor Bob!


----------



## Helvetica Scenario (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## ZehnBoat (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## Captain Smollett (Aug 26, 2017)

Null said:


> View attachment 268894


What if... I don't?


----------



## The Man With No Name (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## Woodcutting bot (Aug 26, 2017)

ZehnBoat said:


> View attachment 268931



"so no one told you life was gonna be this way (clap clap clap clap)
your jobs a joke, you're broke and the wee.ns keep screaming julaaay"


----------



## DICKPICSRUS (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## gummy (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## RIP_SANITY (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## The Lizard Queen (Aug 26, 2017)

Minimalist Chris-chan.


----------



## Trve_Odin (Aug 26, 2017)

chris needs to promote chris chan and the black metal boiz more


----------



## The Lizard Queen (Aug 26, 2017)

Oh... one more.


----------



## Un Platano (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## Holdek (Aug 26, 2017)

Skeealator said:


>


----------



## Gordon Cole (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## GuyFieri (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## Gordon Cole (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## Holdek (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## Mr. Duck (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## Pangoro (Aug 26, 2017)

Mr. Duck said:


>


But didn't Christian and the Hedgehog boys break up after the rooftop concert?


----------



## Trilby (Aug 26, 2017)

Mr. Duck said:


>


Damn, I was just thinking of doing this earlier!


----------



## The Great Citracett (Aug 26, 2017)

Here, how's this?


----------



## Meat_Puppet (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## _blank_ (Aug 26, 2017)

I fail at directions.


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## soryu (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## Tookie (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## RIP_SANITY (Aug 26, 2017)

Deep Dream Chris Chan:


----------



## Holdek (Aug 26, 2017)

@jenffer a jay


----------



## CWCissey (Aug 26, 2017)

As promised and I hope no-one's done this.


----------



## Apteryx Owenii (Aug 26, 2017)

Still haven't read this guy's thread but since he invaded our avatars...


----------



## Duck and Turn (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## BF 388 (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## Bob Page (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## Magic Sun Daddy (Aug 26, 2017)

Spoiler


----------



## Bazaine (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## Trilby (Aug 26, 2017)

Jesus said:


> View attachment 268999


Damn, that's pretty good right there!

A while back, I said something about noticing characters that weren't included in this group photo so here's what I spent a while toiling away on.




EDIT: I figured it needed more 'chus and CWCville denizens.


----------



## vertexwindi (Aug 26, 2017)

Bazaine said:


> View attachment 269006


I feel bad for laughing at this.


----------



## MasterDisaster (Aug 26, 2017)

Best thread ever one thousand pages or bust.


----------



## Zorceror44 (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## Deviljho (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## Jaiman (Aug 26, 2017)

I know they're floating, but I keep thinking that these two at the top are being hung by a rope around their neck.


----------



## HOMO INSPECTUS (Aug 26, 2017)

Someone was missing from this family reunion, so I fixed it. @Marvin


----------



## The Lizard Queen (Aug 26, 2017)

Darn it... just one more.


----------



## neger psykolog (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## Florence (Aug 26, 2017)

Sometimes, the old jokes are the best.


----------



## The Fool (Aug 26, 2017)

Jaiman said:


> I know they're floating, but I keep thinking that these two at the top are being hung by a rope around their neck.
> View attachment 269032


----------



## Gordon Cole (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## Quijibo69 (Aug 26, 2017)

2001: A Space Nut


----------



## Un Platano (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## jenffer a jay (Aug 26, 2017)

Holdek said:


> @jenffer a jay


----------



## WeeGee (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## ShittyRecolor (Aug 28, 2017)




----------



## ShittyRecolor (Aug 29, 2017)

Did some "improvements" (Can't update the original pic for some reason):


----------



## Bob Page (Sep 6, 2017)

Well, OPL had better roll quads if he's to stop Giga Niggo.


 

For those who wonder what was used for Bob's face:


Spoiler: The Reference


----------



## jenffer a jay (Sep 21, 2017)




----------

